# Water Quality in Northeast Perdido Bay



## Quint (Aug 27, 2008)

Can anyone comment on the water quality of Northeast Perdido Bay, mainly the flats area accessible from Lillian Hwy? 

I've fished there a couple of times but didn't know how safe it is to eat any fish caught theredue to the close proximityof the ECUA water treatment facility and the questionable runoff from 11 Mile Creek.


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

eat fish from over there all the time and i'm still kikkin.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

About once a week they post water quality reports from NW FL @

http://www.dep.state.fl.us/northwest/ecosys/waterquality/outlook.htm

Check out # 14

hope this helps!


----------



## Quint (Aug 27, 2008)

Great info! Thanks.

The Perdido Bay monitoring site has the highest fecal coliform bacteriacount in NW Florida. Good place to practice catch & release!


----------

